# OBS Studio 24.0 Release Candidate



## dodgepong (Aug 19, 2019)

We're gearing up for another major release of OBS Studio, which means it's time for another round of testing the release candidate! OBS Studio v24 brings some long-requested features:

The ability to pause and resume a recording (NOTE: If your Recording encoder is set to "same as stream", you will not be able to use this function while streaming)
Controllable browser source audio - Adjust volume, apply filters, and control monitoring
Custom browser panels - Open any web URL and attach it as a panel in the OBS interface (Under Tools > Docks)
Dynamic bitrate - OBS can detect if your network conditions degrade, and instead of dropping frames, you can tell OBS to automatically reduce your bitrate until network conditions improve (Under Settings > Advanced > Network)
Hardware decoding for media sources fixed - Use your GPU to reduce the processing load of video playback (NOTE: does not apply to WebM files with transparency, this is still being worked on)
Download and full patch notes for *Release Candidate 5*: *https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/24.0.0-rc5*

Please test out these features and give us your feedback (positive or negative) on this thread or in the #beta-testing channel on the Discord. Thanks!


----------



## Dobrowney (Aug 20, 2019)

If you could link the Custom browser panels to Browser source audio. This would be amazing. You could link your set youtube or whatever music web program or Streamlabs Media Share and have full control over the audio balance into the stream


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 20, 2019)

That won't be available in this release, but we can see if it's at all possible to route browser panel audio into an OBS source at some point in the future.


----------



## Dobrowney (Aug 20, 2019)

I understand that it might not happen But just be cool if it could one day


----------



## dungi (Aug 20, 2019)

Does Custom browser panels works for Websites that needs login? Like to show the TipeeeStream Dashboard? (And does it safes the login)


----------



## grit60 (Aug 20, 2019)

Forgive me.  not sure where you want issues reported.  "OBS has crashed!".  The crash log ends at swresample-ndi-3.dll.
Unhandled exception: c0000005
Date/Time: 2019-08-20, 10:16:40
Fault address: 7FFB1E661551 (c:\program files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs.dll)
libobs version: 24.0.0-rc1 (64-bit)
Windows version: 10.0 build 18362 (revision: 267; 64-bit)
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6820HQ CPU @ 2.70GHz


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 20, 2019)

dungi said:


> Does Custom browser panels works for Websites that needs login? Like to show the TipeeeStream Dashboard? (And does it safes the login)


Yes, you can log in to sites and it will remember that you are logged in.


grit60 said:


> Forgive me.  not sure where you want issues reported.  "OBS has crashed!".  The crash log ends at swresample-ndi-3.dll.
> Unhandled exception: c0000005
> Date/Time: 2019-08-20, 10:16:40
> Fault address: 7FFB1E661551 (c:\program files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs.dll)
> ...


This it the right place to post crashes! Can you upload the full crash log?


----------



## TWM (Aug 20, 2019)

Is SRT now supported? Can I feed a srt:\\ip:port as a source and output srt too?


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 20, 2019)

TWM said:


> Is SRT now supported? Can I feed a srt:\\ip:port as a source and output srt too?


No, not in this release.


----------



## grit60 (Aug 20, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Can you upload the full crash log?


Attached


----------



## boylag (Aug 20, 2019)

Im attempting to add two custom browser docks.
One is streamlabs recent events. The other is streamlabs cloudbot.
Because of the fact that streamlabs requires you to sign in every time it forces the dock to recent events no matter what.
Is there any way past this to force the page you want to load?


----------



## dungi (Aug 20, 2019)

I used it now with Tipeeestream and yes - the page needs to login everytime with Twitch - but that's only 1 more mouse click - so no pain - better than having a second window somewhere - I like this feature :) maybe I will write my own activity feed sometimes that will fit my needs.

So would be nice, if you can pick a local URL


----------



## Jim (Aug 21, 2019)

It should have cookies, and should remember your login.  I'll check to make sure cookies are working.


----------



## WizardCM (Aug 21, 2019)

Jim said:


> It should have cookies, and should remember your login.  I'll check to make sure cookies are working.


Confirmed cookies are working. Tipeeestream and Streamlabs seem to discard cookies once you close OBS. Other services handle it without issues. You'll have to contact the respective companies to ask them about the issue.



boylag said:


> ...
> Is there any way past this to force the page you want to load?


Currently, you would likely have to go into the View -> Docks menu, and slightly modify the name of the panel to fix this. I will see about adding an option to "Reset" a dock in the right click menu to the selected URL instead of the URL you've been redirected to.


----------



## tiptronic (Aug 21, 2019)

There's no Mac-version of this beta?


----------



## WizardCM (Aug 21, 2019)

tiptronic said:


> There's no Mac-version of this beta?


We were hoping to, but it's taking more work because of the browser source changes. We do have someone working on it though.


----------



## Joefisx20s (Aug 21, 2019)

Hey, between update v23.2.1 and v24.0.0 RC1 there is a visual difference in the way my transitions are being handled. 

Just to explain I have made custom transitions at 1600x903 to be played on a 1920x1084 canvas. Reason is that I use the bottom pixels as a logic controller for stuff on a different OBS that looks at them bottom pixels to determin what should be showing and how much.

In v23.2.1 my bottom 4 pixels in my custom transition when displayed are Black -> Transparent. However in v24.0.0 They are now a slight green colour -> Transparant so now my other OBS is showing sources slightly transparent rather than not being there since green is now being displayed rather than black.

Youtube video showing the problem: https://youtu.be/iSsN6VTAk24

Will this be fixed in final version?


----------



## Bulletfever409 (Aug 21, 2019)

Every time I close OBS it has a crash and error message. This causes all added browser docks to be discarded on exit as well. I've removed all plugins and themes to try and fix it but nothing.


----------



## firynth (Aug 22, 2019)

Just a quick question. Did you do anything specific with Chromium builds for the browser sources related to audio?

I'm using the latest test build and the browser sources I have that play sound are no longer playing sounds like they should. They're set up to connect to chat and look for commands, then load the audio and play them. Some sounds play. Some sounds don't. And since I can't debug what's going on, due to it working just fine in Chrome, I can't really figure out what is going on with the browser sources to prevent the audio from playing on command triggers.


----------



## WizardCM (Aug 22, 2019)

Bulletfever409 said:


> Every time I close OBS it has a crash and error message. This causes all added browser docks to be discarded on exit as well. I've removed all plugins and themes to try and fix it but nothing.


That particular crash is caused by the Restream integration. It's a known issue on our side.



firynth said:


> Just a quick question. Did you do anything specific with Chromium builds for the browser sources related to audio?
> 
> I'm using the latest test build and the browser sources I have that play sound are no longer playing sounds like they should. They're set up to connect to chat and look for commands, then load the audio and play them. Some sounds play. Some sounds don't. And since I can't debug what's going on, due to it working just fine in Chrome, I can't really figure out what is going on with the browser sources to prevent the audio from playing on command triggers.


Changes were made on our side to be able to manage audio from browser sources. CEF can generate multiple audio streams, and the RC only handles one, which is why you're having issues. Jim pushed a fix to the OBS codebase an hour ago, which should solve the issue (and it did in my testing). Thank you for confirming it's an issue in the wild, as we were only able to reproduce it with SL alerts.


----------



## firynth (Aug 22, 2019)

Ok, good to know it's known and already fixed. So far, I'm loving this update. Only thing I would suggest is being able to reorder the audio sources in the menu. If it's already a thing, please let me know because I can't figure it out for the life of me.


----------



## WizardCM (Aug 22, 2019)

firynth said:


> Ok, good to know it's known and already fixed. So far, I'm loving this update. Only thing I would suggest is being able to reorder the audio sources in the menu. If it's already a thing, please let me know because I can't figure it out for the life of me.



It's on our endless wishlist but in the meantime, they're sorted alphabetically.


----------



## R1CH (Aug 22, 2019)

Joefisx20s said:


> Hey, between update v23.2.1 and v24.0.0 RC1 there is a visual difference in the way my transitions are being handled.
> 
> Just to explain I have made custom transitions at 1600x903 to be played on a 1920x1084 canvas. Reason is that I use the bottom pixels as a logic controller for stuff on a different OBS that looks at them bottom pixels to determin what should be showing and how much.



This isn't really fixable, since your source video resolution is not a multiple of 4. This is against the specs of a lot of codecs and hardware decoding apparently requires a multiple of 4. If possible, resize your video to 1600 x 904 and this should fix the issue.


----------



## grit60 (Aug 22, 2019)

grit60 said:


> Crash Log attached



I submitted a crash log on Tuesday that prevents me from testing.  Does anyone know a work around?


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 22, 2019)

grit60 said:


> I submitted a crash log on Tuesday that prevents me from testing.  Does anyone know a work around?


This is a crash in the NDI plugin. A fix for that is in the works.


----------



## Bulletfever409 (Aug 22, 2019)

WizardCM said:


> That particular crash is caused by the Restream integration. It's a known issue on our side.
> 
> 
> Changes were made on our side to be able to manage audio from browser sources. CEF can generate multiple audio streams, and the RC only handles one, which is why you're having issues. Jim pushed a fix to the OBS codebase an hour ago, which should solve the issue (and it did in my testing). Thank you for confirming it's an issue in the wild, as we were only able to reproduce it with SL alerts.




Perfect! Managed to fix the issue now. Just disconnected my restream account and used streamkey. No issues now, even got a couple plugins and my theme back in working fine!


----------



## MrKangTV (Aug 22, 2019)

Gave popping noises and whines instead of game and mic audio. I reverted back to my previous version for now, as I wasn't aware of this until 10 minutes into my stream. Also had a crash on start up, but I managed to track down the isssue, it was a file I have on loop using media source, when I removed it, the problem stopped.

Logs from earlier. https://pastebin.com/EjzensBL


----------



## Kang Gaming (Aug 23, 2019)

Loving the update, but with the inclusion of customizable docks, OBS really needs a way to refresh the docks. Unless I am not seeing it, you can't refresh the docks if they crash or to load in new information.


----------



## WizardCM (Aug 23, 2019)

Kang Gaming said:


> Loving the update, but with the inclusion of customizable docks, OBS really needs a way to refresh the docks. Unless I am not seeing it, you can't refresh the docks if they crash or to load in new information.


Ideally, the webpage itself should be using AJAX to dynamically fetch updated information, but for pages that don't you can focus the panel itself and hit Ctrl+R to reload the page.


----------



## Kang Gaming (Aug 23, 2019)

WizardCM said:


> Ideally, the webpage itself should be using AJAX to dynamically fetch updated information, but for pages that don't you can focus the panel itself and hit Ctrl+R to reload the page.



Aww that is helpful! Yeah, a lot of the pages I've added don't automatically refresh. Even the restream dock that breaks sometimes.


----------



## Zone15 (Aug 23, 2019)

I have a found a bug so far, when I start OBS, it has my camera (Logitech C922) set to full range even though it is set to partial.  It also seems to have the color space for the camera set incorrectly as well.  Even after I fix the settings and restart OBS, the camera is back at full even though it's set to partial.  It is not until I change the color space or change it to full and back to partial does it fix it.


----------



## rodney4299 (Aug 23, 2019)

I did get one crash when adding a source (and forgot to get the log before I left the building), but the new release candidate worked well for me. Specifically, it seemed to resolve my Max Audio Buffering Reached issue with my Media Source source for my PTZ camera (further details for that issue can be found here: https://obsproject.com/forum/thread...min-then-drops-low-and-never-recovers.109074/). I haven't had a chance to do any intensive testing yet, but after a couple hours of testing and recording a 1 hour and 30 min sermon without issues, things seemed to work well. Thanks!

Updated (8/24/19): attached the crash report


----------



## WizardCM (Aug 24, 2019)

rodney4299 said:


> I did get one crash when adding a source (and forgot to get the log before I left the building), but the new release candidate worked well for me. Specifically, it seemed to resolve my Max Audio Buffering Reached issue with my Media Source source for my PTZ camera (further details for that issue can be found here: https://obsproject.com/forum/thread...min-then-drops-low-and-never-recovers.109074/). I haven't had a chance to do any intensive testing yet, but after a couple hours of testing and recording a 1 hour and 30 min sermon without issues, things seemed to work well. Thanks!


You can fetch past crash reports using Help -> Crash Reports. If you could upload the crash report, that'll help us ensure it's not a regression somewhere. Glad to hear it solved an issue for you: max audio buffering is usually caused by one of two things: 1) high CPU usage 2) timestamps out of sync / mismatched sample rate.


----------



## THERMAL (Aug 24, 2019)

Couple things that i noticed. Rescale output in recording does nothing and Recording with HEVC encoder overloads GPU encoding at any settings. Using AVC works fine. Using Radeon RX 570
Logfile where i tried couple settings with HEVC: https://obsproject.com/logs/UCVCn6fuynaWirR9


----------



## PoisonedPanther (Aug 24, 2019)

I've noticed that there appears to be a limit of 5 browsers open before issues start to arise. I have 3 browser sources total, 2 on screen at a time (I have 2 different chat overlays for different scenes) and if my total browsers open doesn't surpass 5, everything works fine. As soon as I add a 6th browser open by adding a dock, my browser sources in my scenes will start to visually freeze if they get hidden and then unhidden. This can be done by either toggling visibility with the eye, or switching scenes. This is consistent with any combination of browser sources to docks that I have tested, and refreshing the browser source will unfreeze it. As long as the browser stays visible it will not be frozen. Sounds will still play and everything, the browsers in the scene just visually freeze. This is on a completely fresh profile and scene collection with nothing changed other than adding the browser source, but it will happen on any profile and scene collection I have.
Log file: https://obsproject.com/logs/1_46-i84OxtcpPbC


----------



## WizardCM (Aug 25, 2019)

PoisonedPanther said:


> I've noticed that there appears to be a limit of 5 browsers open before issues start to arise. I have 3 browser sources total, 2 on screen at a time (I have 2 different chat overlays for different scenes) and if my total browsers open doesn't surpass 5, everything works fine. As soon as I add a 6th browser open by adding a dock, my browser sources in my scenes will start to visually freeze if they get hidden and then unhidden.



Thank you for the reproduction steps! I've been trying to track down this one for a few days, but my testing install only had 3 browser panels/sources. I can confirm with 6 that the freeze occurs.


----------



## Bulletfever409 (Aug 25, 2019)

MrKangTV said:


> Gave popping noises and whines instead of game and mic audio. I reverted back to my previous version for now, as I wasn't aware of this until 10 minutes into my stream. Also had a crash on start up, but I managed to track down the isssue, it was a file I have on loop using media source, when I removed it, the problem stopped.
> 
> Logs from earlier. https://pastebin.com/EjzensBL


I had this same issue when I went to actually stream. Couldn't for the life of me fine the issue. It's a shame having to revert back because the dock update is so good for me!


----------



## rodney4299 (Aug 26, 2019)

Greetings, I was able to stream (about an hour and a half) and simultaneously record (~40 min) successfully before the audio dropped out on the Facebook stream and the recording. The mixer waveform was still jumping, so there seemed to be audio still flowing into OBS from the camera, but no audio played on the stream or recorded video file after that point. I then closed OBS and received the attached crash report. I've also attached the log file and have provided a link to the recorded video for reference (see minute 40:44 for audio drop out). Thanks for all of your great work. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Video Link:  https://drive.google.com/open?id=16kVMpuGPAUt4OdTrEDULMx7yO-yNvfUJ


----------



## AaronZ (Aug 27, 2019)

Done several streams with this version and its yet to crash, I only have two browser sources however.

Unfortunately doesn't fix low end laptops with 800/900 series GPUs needing to force OBS to launch with integrated graphics in order to use Intel QSV (see here), I'd really like to use my 940M for rendering.


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 28, 2019)

Thank you all for your feedback so far! We have a new release candidate available for testing now, which fixes several issues found in RC1: *https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/24.0.0-rc2*

See the patch notes for full details on the changes.


----------



## Eincrou (Aug 28, 2019)

LA_ICQ with  QSV may be broken​
Yesterday I used 24.0.0-rc1 to locally record three hours of footage.  I used the same exact profile I'd used with version 23 for 50+ hours of successful local recordings, with the only change being that I changed the Recording output encoder setting from "(Use Stream Encoder)," which I did as a tiny convenience so I didn't have to click the "Recording" tab each time I wanted to change encoder settings, to copying over the same settings that were in the "Streaming" tab.  I did this to support the new pause recording function - which I've tested and works well, thanks!

After recording three 1hr+ videos at 1440p60, I realized that the videos I was expecting to be around 10-15 GB in size were just less than 2 GB!

Before I could investigate the issue, 24.0.0-rc2 was released today, and saw that there were some fixes for QSV with Ivy/Sandy processors.  I'm using a Skylake processor, but I updated and tested recording.  Still, my settings were resulting in extremely low bitrates.  Here's the settings as reported by the OBS log:


```
14:12:41.400: Starting recording due to hotkey
14:12:41.401: [qsv encoder: 'recording_h264'] settings:
14:12:41.401:     rate_control:   LA_ICQ
14:12:41.401:     ICQ Quality:    12
14:12:41.401:     Lookahead Depth:30
14:12:41.401:     fps_num:        60
14:12:41.401:     fps_den:        1
14:12:41.401:     width:          2560
14:12:41.401:     height:         1440
14:12:41.401: [qsv encoder: 'recording_h264'] debug info:
14:12:41.406:     impl:           D3D11
14:12:41.406:     surf:           D3D11
14:12:41.457:     m_nSurfNum:     41
14:12:41.479:     m_nTaskPool:    4
14:12:41.480:     major:          1
14:12:41.480:     minor:          29
```

For this test, I used an absurd ICQ Quality value of 12, which should make for extremely high bitrate encoding.  But in my test, the bitrate was around 3000 to 4000 kbps, which was identical to when I tested the ICQ Quality value at 30.

However, QSV's regular ICQ rate control method still works properly, and I will use it for my recordings today.  It generates a bitrate of 20,000+ kbps, which is what I was expecting to get with LA_ICQ.


----------



## firynth (Aug 28, 2019)

Browser source audio hiccups aren't fully fixed yet. I've got an mp3 that won't play at all. The rest seem to not want to play if another audio stream is going.

This is the function I use to load my audio sources to be played.


```
function loadAudio(sound, volume = .4, callback = function() {}) {
    let audio = new Audio();
    audio.addEventListener('error', function(e) {
        //subSound error
        if (subSound.src === false) {
            subload = false;
        } else {
            console.log("subSound error");
            subload = true;
        }
        e.preventDefault();
        return false;
    }, false);
    audio.addEventListener("loadeddata", function() {
        //subSound loaded
        audio.volume = volume;
        audio.play();
    });
    audio.onended = callback;
    audio.src = "Sounds/" + sound;
}
```


----------



## WizardCM (Aug 29, 2019)

firynth said:


> Browser source audio hiccups aren't fully fixed yet. I've got an mp3 that won't play at all. The rest seem to not want to play if another audio stream is going.


Hmm, do you have a demo page we can use to test with?


----------



## firynth (Aug 29, 2019)

WizardCM said:


> Hmm, do you have a demo page we can use to test with?


I'll make one tomorrow if I have the time.


----------



## Joefisx20s (Aug 30, 2019)

My previous comment has been fixed with making my transition at 1600x904 instead of 1600x903 ty for the tip :) + Performance is a lot better seeing around a 4-10% increase even on scenes that dont contain media sources.

However one thing I'd like to ask is where did the customisable settings go from the dynamic bitrate pull request to the one that has been implemented. I ask, as for me my network conditions can change quite a bit if I'm away from home. I would also be streaming to my own RTMP server so having more aggressive bitrate management wouldn't affect streaming service requirements for me.

Also to add even in previous versions I'm still having a major bug where if I am streaming to an RTMP server and open that as a media source on another OBS on a different PC if I then stop the stream and restart it audio for everything will break unless OBS is restarted.


----------



## UpDownLeftDie (Sep 1, 2019)

Having issues with browser sources that do not have both "shutdown source when not visible" and "refresh browser when scene becomes active" checked.
When I switch to a scene without the browser source and come back the browser source is broken. 

I have to have the refresh box checked but that causes the scenes to start animations over.

Tested with and without hardware acceleration.


----------



## rodney4299 (Sep 2, 2019)

Greetings, for release candidate 2 (and 1), I'm getting a noticeable popping sound on transition. I removed my stinger and used a standard fade, but am still getting it; over multiple recording/streaming sessions and days. I've attached a log of the streaming session and have shared a couple of links below of short video snippets with examples of the behavior.

Example 1 of Popping Transition: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1msoBjnfCAJh-ZSVvx2wlZkL3WBr4O2ET
Example 2 of Popping Transition: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ducMDdLCMZ-ZzJ325vM_Ceucn8P88iEw 

On a positive note, I was able to record/stream further than I've ever streamed without audio issues using RC2 (1:54); not sure if it was a coincidence or not but the audio never cut out. I don't believe that I changed any computer or software configurations other than upgrading to RC2; in v23 audio would last about 5 min, in RC1 it lasted ~1 hour and 30 min before cutting out and having to restart the stream.


----------



## Silverlink (Sep 2, 2019)

I don't know if this is the place to ask it but does the new version also have the ability to right click on links on chat and copy the link? The current version (23) doesn't have that feature when right clicking on a link.


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2019)

@rodney4299 -- Could you export the scene collection used there, and then also send me the scene collection's other related media files the sources use so I can reproduce that?  you can either attach them on here in a reply, you can send it on discord to me directly via PM there if you're on our discord server, you can PM me on here, or if the files are too big, you can just give me links to them somehow or another with like firefox send or something (PM me though).  Any one of those work.  I prefer discord if the files aren't too big.


----------



## PoisonedPanther (Sep 3, 2019)

UpDownLeftDie said:


> Having issues with browser sources that do not have both "shutdown source when not visible" and "refresh browser when scene becomes active" checked.
> When I switch to a scene without the browser source and come back the browser source is broken.
> 
> I have to have the refresh box checked but that causes the scenes to start animations over.
> ...


I believe this may be related to the limit of 5 browser sources I mentioned earlier in RC1, which as far as I can tell still exists in RC2


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 4, 2019)

We have a new release candidate to test! RC3 is now available for download: *https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/24.0.0-rc3 *

Patch notes for this version:

Fixed a bug where browser widgets/docks would not shut down properly
Fixed an issue where if you had a lot of browsers in a scene at once, the browsers would stop rendering when you switch away and back to the scene they were in
Fixed a crash either on shutdown or when switching profiles that could occur when you had Twitch/Restream/Mixer integration browser widgets in use
Fixed a bug with the media source where it would not loop properly or would hiccup when hardware accelerated decoding was enabled
Fixed a bug with the media source where certain hardware decoders would output corrupted video
Fixed a bug where pause would desynchronize audio/video the more often it was used
Fixed a bug where pausing could cause a crash or freeze when pausing/unpausing over and over too quickly
Browser docks now fully shutdown when hidden (prevents playback of any video/audio that may have been playing by browser)
Added an option to browser sources, "Reroute audio through OBS", which is enabled by default. This allows the user to turn off the new browser audio handling if they need to for whatever reason (usually only useful when you need to monitor with a different device than what OBS is set to monitor with)
Please give it a try and let us know if you have any issues!


----------



## Jon Ferry (Sep 4, 2019)

Received a crash when trying to add a custom browser dock.


----------



## Jim (Sep 4, 2019)

Does it happen with any URL or just a specific URL?  I can't seem to reproduce crashing when adding custom browser docks


----------



## Morgenlicht (Sep 5, 2019)

Version: 64 bit - 24.0.RC3 + 23.2.1 (Windows 10 Home)
A Problem with command-line-command. Not work:
`obs64.exe --scene "scene-webcam"` or `obs64.exe --scene scene-webcam`
this ist Display-Name from Program  obs64 … program starts with last used scene :(

_edit1:_
`C:\Users\motte\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio\basic\scenes\szenewebcam720p.json`
this contains the Name "scene-webcam"

not work:
`obs64.exe --scene "szenewebcam720p"`
program starts with last used scene

_Edit, 12.Sep.2019_
self problem solved :(

i have used `--scene "text"`






i must use *--collection "text"*


----------



## Jon Ferry (Sep 5, 2019)

URL is: https://yoink.streamelements.com/ac...&popout=true&theme=dark&withSetupWizard=false 
When adding it, it stays white: https://i.imgur.com/A0UEWHE.png 
and then if I click it, OBS stops responding.


----------



## Jim (Sep 5, 2019)

RC4 is now available for download: *https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/24.0.0-rc4 *

Only change from RC3 is that I fixed that silly crash.  Sorry about that.


----------



## outcast (Sep 8, 2019)

Is there any RCs for macOS 10.15 or should I build from source?


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 10, 2019)

RC5 is now available for testing: *https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/24.0.0-rc5*

Fixes:

Added various improvements and fixes for those who use screen readers with OBS
Fixed audio cutting in/out when using NVENC with the lookahead setting enabled while using dynamic bitrate
Fixed a bug where color sources had their default size suddenly change
Fixed a bug where using large local media files wouldn't play back correctly with the browser source
Fixed a bug where sites such as Twitch wouldn't play back correctly when used as custom browser panels


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 10, 2019)

outcast said:


> Is there any RCs for macOS 10.15 or should I build from source?



If you can build from source that is what I would recommend for the short term. We are having a slight issue with our build server that should be resolved soon, hopefully, to at least get builds rolling again.


----------



## Eincrou (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi! I've tested the QSV _LA_ICQ_ problem reported in post #41 again, with a demonstration of what's happening.  I used 24.0.0-rc5

_LA_ICQ's _bitrate seems to be fixed at a very low quality, and doesn't respect the ICQ quality value I set.

I recorded the Borderlands 2 main title screen for 20 seconds at a time, using both _LA_ICQ_ and _ICQ_ rate control methods, with various ICQ quality settings, as the file names say.

The difference in file size between ICQ quality values when using the functional _ICQ_ rate control method is 77%.  For the _LA_ICQ_ tests, the difference is only 19%, most of which is probably because the 20 second tests weren't all encoding identical images from start to finish.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 11, 2019)

outcast said:


> Is there any RCs for macOS 10.15 or should I build from source?


A Mac build is now available for testing: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/download/24.0.0-rc5/obs-mac-24.0-rc5-installer.pkg


----------



## WizardCM (Sep 11, 2019)

Morgenlicht said:


> Version: 64 bit - 24.0.RC3 + 23.2.1 (Windows 10 Home)
> A Problem with command-line-command. Not work:
> `obs64.exe --scene "scene-webcam"` or `obs64.exe --scene scene-webcam`
> this ist Display-Name from Program  obs64 … program starts with last used scene :(
> ...



I just tested this myself. You're confusing "Scenes" (scene-webcam) with "Scene Collections" (szenewebcam720p), and on top of that you must always surround the parameter value in quotes.

To switch to a scene (this works in RC5 in my testing)
`obs64.exe --scene "Scene 2"`

To switch to a scene collection (this works in RC5)
`obs64.exe --collection "Test 2"`

To switch to a scene and a scene collection (this works in RC5)
`obs64.exe --collection "Test 1" --scene "Scene 1"`


----------



## PaiSand (Sep 12, 2019)

*Custom Browser Dock *preview player
If you use twitch's player (link https://player.twitch.tv/?channel=paisand) in the source it shows the player in the dock but never plays the stream, stays loading forever.
With the preview player (link https://www.twitch.tv/popout/paisand/dashboard/live/video-preview) doesn't work.
Having a preview of the stream in at least 480p is a must have dock.


----------



## WizardCM (Sep 12, 2019)

PaiSand said:


> *Custom Browser Dock *preview player
> If you use twitch's player (link https://player.twitch.tv/?channel=paisand) in the source it shows the player in the dock but never plays the stream, stays loading forever.
> With the preview player (link https://www.twitch.tv/popout/paisand/dashboard/live/video-preview) doesn't work.
> Having a preview of the stream in at least 480p is a must have dock.


This should already be fixed in RC5. Could you double check?


----------



## Morgenlicht (Sep 12, 2019)

WizardCM said:


> I just tested this myself. You're confusing "Scenes" (scene-webcam) with "Scene Collections" (szenewebcam720p), and on top of that you must always surround the parameter value in quotes.
> 
> To switch to a scene (this works in RC5 in my testing)
> `obs64.exe --scene "Scene 2"`
> ...


*Thanks for test!!! *

_I thought about the problem during the night and even came to my mistake ...._

i have used `--scene "text"`






i must use *--collection "text"*


----------



## Zone15 (Sep 12, 2019)

The bug with the webcam color settings is still not fixed for me.  I am using a Logitech C922 webcam.  In the release build of OBS, I have no issues, in OBS 24.0 RC5 I am having the following issue.  When OBS is first started, the webcam looks washed out as if the wrong color range is set.  To fix this I can do one of two things, right click on the source and go to properties and change ANY setting, whether it is resolution, FPS, video format, color space, color range, etc.  I can also go into the properties and click deactivate and then reactivate again and it will fix the issue.  Unfortunately as soon as OBS is restarted the problem is back.

It seems as if when OBS first loads the camera on startup, it is ignoring the fact that I have the color range set to "Partial" and defaulting it to "Full".  It doesn't enforce the "Partial" setting until the device is deactivated and reactivated or I got into the source properties and change a setting to cause OBS to recognize the fact that I have my color range set to Partial.

Is this the right spot to report this bug?  It was the same bug I reported in RC1 and I really hope it doesn't make it to the final release as it would require me to deactivate and reactivate my webcam every time I opened OBS.


----------



## rodney4299 (Sep 12, 2019)

Jim said:


> @rodney4299 -- Could you export the scene collection used there, and then also send me the scene collection's other related media files the sources use so I can reproduce that?  you can either attach them on here in a reply, you can send it on discord to me directly via PM there if you're on our discord server, you can PM me on here, or if the files are too big, you can just give me links to them somehow or another with like firefox send or something (PM me though).  Any one of those work.  I prefer discord if the files aren't too big.



@Jim Thanks for looking into this. Here's a link to a zip file with the profile and scene collection and supporting source files. I upgraded to RC5, but the popping on transition is still there: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ALDnOwwefR1Qj4sY3gh82RKXWPt03lrj


----------



## rcdrone (Sep 13, 2019)

Zone15 said:


> The bug with the webcam color settings is still not fixed for me.  I am using a Logitech C922 webcam.  In the release build of OBS, I have no issues, in OBS 24.0 RC5 I am having the following issue.  When OBS is first started, the webcam looks washed out as if the wrong color range is set.  To fix this I can do one of two things, right click on the source and go to properties and change ANY setting, whether it is resolution, FPS, video format, color space, color range, etc.  I can also go into the properties and click deactivate and then reactivate again and it will fix the issue.  Unfortunately as soon as OBS is restarted the problem is back.
> 
> It seems as if when OBS first loads the camera on startup, it is ignoring the fact that I have the color range set to "Partial" and defaulting it to "Full".  It doesn't enforce the "Partial" setting until the device is deactivated and reactivated or I got into the source properties and change a setting to cause OBS to recognize the fact that I have my color range set to Partial.
> 
> Is this the right spot to report this bug?  It was the same bug I reported in RC1 and I really hope it doesn't make it to the final release as it would require me to deactivate and reactivate my webcam every time I opened OBS.


I can try to look into this. Can you post a log file? It would also be helpful to know what OS you're on, and the source property settings that you are using (ideally screenshot of properties dialog).


----------



## PaiSand (Sep 14, 2019)

WizardCM said:


> This should already be fixed in RC5. Could you double check?


It's exactly the version I tested it on. Still not working.


----------



## Kane (Sep 14, 2019)

Not sure what happen to RC versions but using 5 and pause and then unpause freezes it up. 100% repeatable each time. Going go back to old build.

EDIT: This been fixed from github logs. Shortcut causes it to freeze direct button does not. I will use the latest dev build for now as I rely on the shortcut.

Thanks :)


----------



## Zone15 (Sep 14, 2019)

rcdrone said:


> I can try to look into this. Can you post a log file? It would also be helpful to know what OS you're on, and the source property settings that you are using (ideally screenshot of properties dialog).


Using Windows 10 64 bit, version 1809.  The issue doesn't exist in OBS Studio 23.2.1. The logfile is here: https://obsproject.com/logs/UCxCJ2Jpyz94iUNv


----------



## rcdrone (Sep 15, 2019)

Zone15 said:


> Using Windows 10 64 bit, version 1809.  The issue doesn't exist in OBS Studio 23.2.1. The logfile is here: https://obsproject.com/logs/UCxCJ2Jpyz94iUNv
> View attachment 47788


I think I have a fix for this, but the bug looks like it's specific to the new MJPEG decode path, and I won't have my webcam to test with until Monday. You can follow the progress here: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/pull/2071


----------



## Zone15 (Sep 15, 2019)

rcdrone said:


> I think I have a fix for this, but the bug looks like it's specific to the new MJPEG decode path, and I won't have my webcam to test with until Monday. You can follow the progress here: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/pull/2071


I appreciate that, if I knew anything about coding or how to compile that into a build I would test it but that is way over my head.


----------



## rcdrone (Sep 16, 2019)

Zone15 said:


> I appreciate that, if I knew anything about coding or how to compile that into a build I would test it but that is way over my head.


Was able to reproduce the original bug with my webcam, and it looks like my fix works, so hopefully the problem will go away for you on the next release.


----------



## Zone15 (Sep 17, 2019)

rcdrone said:


> Was able to reproduce the original bug with my webcam, and it looks like my fix works, so hopefully the problem will go away for you on the next release.


That's awesome, I appreciate it.  Hopefully the next RC will be out soon as I am really excited to use some of the new features.


----------



## Unison (Sep 18, 2019)

Add sorting to audio mixer?


----------



## WizardCM (Sep 18, 2019)

Unison said:


> Add sorting to audio mixer?


The Mixer is currently sorted alphabetically. You can rename sources to sort them for now. Sorting by drag-and-drop is planned, but nobody has had a chance to work on it yet.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 19, 2019)

OBS Studio v24.0 is now fully released: *https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/24.0.0*

Thanks to everyone for your help! It was incredibly valuable this round. If you have further issues, please report them in the appropriate forum. Thanks again!


----------

